# is this turkey tumbler breed?



## nmz5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/photos/107522664823371525405/albums/5921531102031270129


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, they don't look like Takla. The more I look at them, the more they resemble a Flying Oriental Roller cross.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

No way Thats a Takla


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Holland highflier


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice small breed. I have seen them somewhere before except in different colors. Thanks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

jafacanyan said:


> Holland highflier


There is no such thing as a Holland Highflier or Holland Tumbler, unless it is a local breed in the middle east or Asia or somewhere else that someone decided to name it as such. In Holland there is no breed by that name or looks.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> There is no such thing as a Holland Highflier or Holland Tumbler, unless it is a local breed in the middle east or Asia or somewhere else that someone decided to name it as such. In Holland there is no breed by that name or looks.


I call them holland high fliers there also known as (dutch high flyer) I might be wrong just taking a guess here!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dutch Highfliers look nothing like that.









http://www.fancypigeon.co.za/index.php/article-archive/pigeon-breeds/the-dutch-high-flyer


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Those birds are not from Turkey.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Dutch Highfliers look nothing like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't take it seriously to be affected or troubled by. It's just an Q&A. That was my guess. just adding my opinion.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem, just showing what Dutch Highfliers look like.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

well i dont know every breed in turky but its not a turkish tumbler as in takla but from friends i know takla isnt the only tumbler breed in turky these ar enot turkish tumblers as in takla idk what they are they look mixe to me


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

You insist calling them Holland Highflyers!


----------

